# NYPD question



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello:

I was just wondering something quick. My town is laying off cops and even if i moved to a new town, residency wouldnt apply to the next civil service police list bc it would not be a year so i figured i might try my luck elsewhere too. I signed up to take the NYPD test in october. Has anyone taken it before or know what its like? also does anyone know how may they hire or what its like working there?


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Stay far away from NYC, your better off going to a solid campus department in Mass and continue to take the civil service tests or try to get on else where in New England such as NH, CT, RI ! But if you want to be poor, by all means..... CALL 212-RECRUIT


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

I took the NYPD test a few years ago and got hired by them. The test is not bad. The background check was easy (done by mail). The academy is hard and the money stinks, however, it is exciting..


----------

